# Snake got inside heat lamp cage



## dreamingwolf23 (Jan 2, 2022)

This afternoon my stimsons python squeezed himself inside of his heat lamp cage that is supposed to protect him from coming into contact with the lamp. He still somehow managed to squeeze himself through the tiny hole where the cord for the lamp goes through, trapping himself in the cage and in contact with a very hot lamp. I heard him struggling and scrambling around so I checked on him just in time, he only has some minor burns luckily, but he might not be here right now if I hadn’t have gotten to him in time. The reason for me posting this is to warn you how easily snakes can squeeze into tiny spaces and hurt themselves, the hole that my snake squeezed through is only about 1.5 cm wide and at the moment my yearling stimmie is pretty chunky due to just being fed. always do a good check of your enclosure to make sure it is safe for your reptile, better safe than sorry. 

I’ll attach an image of the lamp cage below, right now I am blocking the hole with a wooden dowel until I can find a better solution in the morning.


----------



## AmyDefty (Jan 9, 2022)

It likely went in near where the cord goes in. I would close off that part and maybe add a extra lock/ latch to the bottom. 

Is the snake burned? If so a reptile vet would be best for antibiotic cream  if it's mild monitor and see if the next shed helps.


----------



## Susannah (Jan 11, 2022)

If he's that small he can get though those holes, I'd swap to a heat mat. That way, no worries about burns. Most folks on here suggest the heat mats or cords over the lamps anyway. 

Glad all is okay and thanks for sharing.


----------

